# Smoke alarms!



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just wanted to bring up this subject, as this is the time of year things go wrong. Have you got a SMOKE ALARM-- HAVE YOU CHANGED THE BATTERY LATELY.Test it NOW.
hope all of you have a splendid Christmas.

cabby


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

A good reminder cabby.Changed the batt in mine a few days ago. :thumbup: 

steve


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

OH tests our's every day when she does the toast!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Good reminder  

We have fitted two Kidde model 0910UK, with a ten year battery life and a 'push to hush' button. 
Another good idea is to fit in confined spaces, ie, lockers, garage or under floor where there is electrical equipment.. 

see attached data sheet.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Cabby,

A good reminder at this time of the year :wink: 

I have moved this post to "top tips" and also made it a sticky as requested  

MHS...Rob


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Bought a new 'Kidde' last week, will fit it soon as we are away for New Years Eve (The existing one is still fine, just doesn't have a 'hush' button).

Fed up of removing the battery every time we use the grill :roll: 

Ian


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

My 2005 Orian Pavo (Auto-Sleeper Symbol) did not have a smoke alarm I wonder if my new van will have one?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Am sorry to say this,but, why on earth did you not go to B&Q and buy one.
beggars belief. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

cabby said:


> Am sorry to say this,but, why on earth did you not go to B&Q and buy one.cabby


Why didn't you just ring your local fire station and ask them for a free smoke alarm for your MH?

I have mentioned this loads of times in different post on MHF.

Johnny F


----------



## nabber (Mar 14, 2009)

*Faulty smoke alarm????*

We took receipt of our 2005 Nuevo about 10 days ago. For the last 4 or 5 mornings we have heard the Dicon smoke alarm sounding round about 8.30 am. 
I have changed the battery just to be sure that was ok, could the fairly quick change in temperature, from a frost to the sun shining on the van cause this, or should we just change the alarm for peace of mind? (it has'nt gone off at any other time of day) 
It did get me out of the house quickly the first time though!!! 
It does say in the leaflet that abnormal air conditions may cause false alarms, 
Grateful for any comments,

Nabber


----------

